# Tire size: 235/40-18 or 245/40-18??



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

My Style 37 staggered (8x18, 9x18) wheels are about to arrive, so I need to order my Bridgeston Potenze S03 Pole Position tires. I'm getting 265/35-18 rear tires, just like the factory 2003 540i/6. But I can't make up my mind between the 235 and the 245 front tire size.

Any feedback on the 245/40-18 front tires on the 8x18" wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

IIRC the matching narrower tire to 265/35/18 is 235/40/18. But aren't both a bit small for a E39? I run the 235s on 18x8 on my E46 and it's only slightly oversize.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Kaz said:


> IIRC the matching narrower tire to 265/35/18 is 235/40/18. But aren't both a bit small for a E39? I run the 235s on 18x8 on my E46 and it's only slightly oversize.


The 540i/6 came with 235/45-17 tires all around in 1997 and 1998. From 1999 to 2002, it came with a staggered set-up consisting of 235/45-17 front and 255/40-17 rear. The 2003 540i/6 came with 235/40-18 front and 265/35-18 rear tires. The M5 has always been delivered with 245/40-18 front and 275/35-18 rear tires.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> The 540i/6 came with 235/45-17 tires all around in 1997 and 1998. From 1999 to 2002, it came with a staggered set-up consisting of 235/45-17 front and 255/40-17 rear. The 2003 540i/6 came with 235/40-18 front and 265/35-18 rear tires. The M5 has always been delivered with 245/40-18 front and 275/35-18 rear tires.


Hey a question from Dave! 
I have the 235/40 and 265/35 set up on my 528, and i think the fronts look too small. The current mercedes e55 has 245/265 combo. After i put the 275's on the front of my M5, i'm thinking about putting it's 245/40's on the front of my 528. I think they just look too short.
Mike
(eagerly awaiting my brake rotors!)


----------



## smooth6 (Oct 4, 2003)

*235/40-18 or 245/40-18*

I'm currently running 235/40-18 and 265/35-18 on OEM M5 wheels and I think they look pretty good and handle well with my suspension set up. I may go to 245/40-18 up front when I swap tires next spring. I avoided 275/35-18 in rear initially because I did not want to roll my fenders but now I'm considering it.

BTW, just registered today and looking forward to being a regular participant!!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

smooth6 said:


> I'm currently running 235/40-18 and 265/35-18 on OEM M5 wheels and I think they look pretty good and handle well with my suspension set up. I may go to 245/40-18 up front when I swap tires next spring. I avoided 275/35-18 in rear initially because I did not want to roll my fenders but now I'm considering it.
> 
> BTW, just registered today and looking forward to being a regular participant!!


Welcome aboard!

I think the comments from you and Mike are enough to sway me in the direction of 245 in front. Time to hit the Tire Rack site!

Thanks guys!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> I think the comments from you and Mike are enough to sway me in the direction of 245 in front. Time to hit the Tire Rack site!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Little late to this party, but my front Bridgstone S03's are 245's.. no rubbing and they're nice and wide.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Little late to this party, but my front Bridgstone S03's are 245's.. no rubbing and they're nice and wide.


That's good to hear, thanks! I decided to order the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 (245/40-18 front) instead of the Bridgestones. They had better wet handling in all the Tire Rack tests and the survey results showed them at the top of the Max performance tire charts. All the other tests were so close that I decided to give these a try. There are so many folks running around on the Pilots and the S03s that I figured it was time for a comprehensive review of something different. I'll let you know how I like them.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> There are so many folks running around on the Pilots and the S03s that I figured it was time for a comprehensive review of something different. I'll let you know how I like them.


I have the SO3, and the knock on them is that they wear out generally around 20k. So it will be good to hear how the Goodyears do. Did you do a tire weight comparison?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> I have the SO3, and the knock on them is that they wear out generally around 20k. So it will be good to hear how the Goodyears do. Did you do a tire weight comparison?


I did not. I'll weigh them when they arrive and post the numbers. Unless, of course, you already know the weights of the Goodyear tires or know where to look it up.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I decided to order the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 (245/40-18 front) instead of the Bridgestones.


 Awesome! I was close to buying these instead of the S03's for mine! I can't _weight_ :rofl: for your review!


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I was thinking about 245/40-18 all around. Is this not quite enough grip for the rear tires? I will be doing some performance mods, but not supercharging or anything that dramatic. Having the same size all around just seems like it would make life easier when it comes to rotating, etc.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> I was thinking about 245/40-18 all around. Is this not quite enough grip for the rear tires? I will be doing some performance mods, but not supercharging or anything that dramatic. Having the same size all around just seems like it would make life easier when it comes to rotating, etc.


If you have offset wheels (different sizes in rear and front), rotating the tires by swapping the wheels wont be possible.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

And actually whether you have staggered offset or not, BMW recommends against rotating the tires anyway. They say when properly balanced and aligned that the the cost savings of having the tires wear more evenly and therefore lasting longer probably does not offset the traction/safety advantages of leaving the tires where they are until they need to be changed. You can check your manual, its in there.

BTW, I have 245s in the front and 275s in the rear. According to Steve Dinan, the wider tires in the front is a ggod thing for off setting understeer on th e39. With Dinan wheels you can put 275s on the front!


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

i used to run 235's on my hamann hm2's (18x8.5). i'm currently running 245's and will continue doing so.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Aye Chingow! said:


> BTW, I have 245s in the front and 275s in the rear. According to Steve Dinan, the wider tires in the front is a ggod thing for off setting understeer on th e39. With Dinan wheels you can put 275s on the front!


You can actually do this with many different wheels. I recently put a pair of rear M5 wheels with 275/35-18 on the front of my 00 M5, using 3mm spacers, purchased from tire rack. They look and fit great, no rubbing and turn in is noticably improved. Can't wait to try them out on the track.... My question is if you can fit 285/35's on the rear of a stock m5, on the 18x9.5 M5 wheels. the guys on the bmwm5.com board have mixed results, some have no probs, some have rubbing....
Mike
98 528i
00 M5 (stoptech's in the trunk, ready to install! thanks Dave!)
03 LandCruiser -family appliance


----------

